# Datentyp eines Inputs überprüfen



## Franz (23. Jan 2007)

Hi!
Hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen und zwar:

Wie kann ich überprüfen von welchem Datentyp (also int, double, boolean oder ein String) eine Eingabe(input) ist? 

das habe ich derweil, ist leider noch nicht viel:

```
import java.io.*;
public class Input 
{
	public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException
	{
		BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader (System.in));
		System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie eine Zeile ein: ");
		String eingabe;
		eingabe = input.readLine();
		
		if (ausgabe.equals("true")) 
			System.out.println(ausgabe + " = boolean");
		else if (ausgabe.equals("false")) 
				System.out.println(ausgabe + " = boolean");
		else
		System.out.println(ausgabe + " weiß nit");
	}
	
}
```
LG
franz :?:


----------



## Marco13 (23. Jan 2007)

Wenn wirklich ALLES eingegeben werden kann, würde ich sowas machen wie

```
String input = ...

// Reihenfolge der Abfragen ist wichtig!
if (isBoolean(input)) ...
else if (isInteger(input)) ...
else if (isFloat(input)) ...
else System.out.println("Jo, String passt halt immer....");

boolean isBoolean(String input)
{
    return (input.equals("true") || input.equals("false"));
}

boolean isInteger(String input)
{
    try
    {
       int i = Integer.parseInt(input);
    }
    catch (NumberFormatException e)
    {
        return false;
    }
    return true;
}

boolean isFloat(String input)
{
    try
    {
       float f = Float.parseFloat(input);
    }
    catch (NumberFormatException e)
    {
        return false;
    }
    return true;
}
```


----------



## Ark (23. Jan 2007)

Hm, verzeih, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, aber das stinkt gewaltig nach schlechter Architektur. Was bitteschön soll den rauskommen, wenn klar ist, um was es sich bei der Eingabe handelt?

MfG
Ark


----------

